# Pictures from the Socal Supersessions, and other gnarlyness



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Bladdy blah blah fycking blah. You know the drill. We get on our bikes and ride. Here are some shots of our latest adventures. The filming for the DJ episode for RogueMTB.com is done, i just have to finish editing it. Should be up by Friday.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Superhyphy. I will wait for this episode to be posted.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

WOW.....that second shot is insane....I really like that one


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

The big line at Woodward was off the chains. I won't lie. When i first saw it, i was peeing myself, but i stepped up and threw it down. Out of about 40 or 50 riders, i only saw about 15 people hit it. Watts, T-Sage, Strait, Peanut, Andrew, Mcaul, Joe, Lacondeguy, Holland,were killing the big line. Sage and Strait threw some of the larger whips i have ever seen. Joe flipped the biggest dub a couple times. Andrew supermanned the big dub about 50 times. I no handed the big dub, wich made me pee myself.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Maddog has the worst case of ADD i have ever seen.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Sven was killing the Sk8park on the wood plank.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

First time i've got to session a foam pit. Learned Flip x's. The big dogs were all about the front flips. Gramderham got burried in the foam deeper than anyone.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

sick...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Shawn Butler kills it. Nicest 20incher i have ever met.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! classic......


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Blahahahaha


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

ghkgfkggk


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

rthyrth


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

nice pics as usual, how do ya like that bottlerocket? Its a ripper


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

That's all.


----------



## J.BL (Nov 29, 2006)

great shots! The ones taken in the dark look superb!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Word. 

Wood West DJs bigger than Hidden?

Yeah, IMO, Shaun is one of the smoothest dirt jumpers ever.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Wood West DJs bigger than Hidden?


Fo sho.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

zachdank said:


> rthyrth


SICK SHOT OF THE TRANSITION THERE!!! Also nice pic of THEO.:thumbsup: 
He should hasve stopped off here to get some DH footy in on the way.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

WOW.
nice jumpin', good pictures.


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*Dayum...*

I'm sorry I missed it. I rode on Sat. morning and was goign to pin it for WW but just didn't feel like driving. I heard it was off the hook with rippers and that kid Andrew Taylor is a serious badass. Do you know if Alan from MB got any good shots of you?


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

damn!...some of those rocks at woodward look a little scary though?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

elohttub said:


> I'm sorry I missed it. I rode on Sat. morning and was goign to pin it for WW but just didn't feel like driving. I heard it was off the hook with rippers and that kid Andrew Taylor is a serious badass. Do you know if Alan from MB got any good shots of you?


Yeah, you shoulda come up. I don't know who got what shots. There was paparazzi everywhere. Sven and Spomer got a couple good shots of me, but that is all i saw.
Andrew does kill it. It was between him and Cam Mcaul, for who was owning the big set more. I've ridden with him several times in the last year. He's comming to ride my trails in the next few weeks.


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*Zd*



zachdank said:


> Yeah, you shoulda come up. I don't know who got what shots. There was paparazzi everywhere. Sven and Spomer got a couple good shots of me, but that is all i saw.
> Andrew does kill it. It was between him and Cam Mcaul, for who was owning the big set more. I've ridden with him several times in the last year. He's comming to ride my trails in the next few weeks.


Believe me, after I made my decision not to roll, I kinda regretted it. Mark was on board to come up too and we had the invite but he said he had been riding for three days straight and was worked. I didn't liek the idea of that drive for one day in TeCRAPapi. It looks like it was tons of fun though and it's probably more of a paradise than you ever imagined wasn't it? How are those FR trails out there or was it just too cold to shuttle?


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

Zach Rockin pics... C


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

thos eare some big hits. props zack


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

MT Road said:


> Zach Rockin pics... C


pure core.


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Fo sho.


Nice job on the DJ's at WW. The "Love Line" was enough for me. The big line was hard to even look at. The dude Jeremy that works on em is super cool. And nice shot of the BottleRocket on Puffer's. I bet that bike feels perfect on South Rim. Props Good work on the Nut as well. I'm dying for rain down here.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Sweet pics as always. Cam Mcaul is awesome, i remember his DH dayz 7 years ago, kid kicks arz. :cornut::cornut::cornut::cornut:


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

dope pics zd.
grahamderham is back from the busted collarbone allready? damn! kid must drink some milk.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

that stuff is to big zach, way to throw down though man


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

holy wide bars batman!!!!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

sriracha said:


> dope pics zd.
> grahamderham is back from the busted collarbone allready? damn! kid must drink some milk.


The Kid is like Wolverine. He was busting flips into the foam pit too. 
I think he snapped his C-bone 3 weeks ago. It wasn't a pinner little fracture either. It was broke clean in half. He is out shredding the local DH trails right now. Savage. Lives to ride.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

DAMN suckas thats HOT! Man i wish I could come film with you guys, looks like a great location. hey maybe I'll bring you my Cablecam sometime !


----------



## hunt27 (Sep 20, 2005)

Off The Charts Homey, U Got Some Good Camera Guys..


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Off the hook, that's the riding I live to see and do! Great pics!


----------



## jakedank (Oct 13, 2006)

I gotta say zach they keep comin bigger and bigger, looks like the homies dominated another weekend of some nasty DJ's. I liked your no hander over the big boy. when are you going to bust out the superman? Not to mention the foam pit looks super dope i would like to get some of that action ey. Keep ripping. P.S. Grahamderham is a f*cking madman already back on it.


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*That's Guy Marsh*



coma13 said:


> holy wide bars batman!!!!


And yeah, dude is running 32" bars...no joke and still killing it.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

zachdank said:


> The Kid is like Wolverine. He was busting flips into the foam pit too.
> I think he snapped his C-bone 3 weeks ago. It wasn't a pinner little fracture either. It was broke clean in half. He is out shredding the local DH trails right now. Savage. Lives to ride.


damn!!! 3 weeks?!? back on it! awesome.

it's been 2 months since i snapped my tibia plateau, and i still haven't walked. doc said no weight bearing for 3 months! and then i go in for ACL surgery.:madman: :madmax: :madman:


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

elohttub said:


> And yeah, dude is running 32" bars...no joke and still killing it.


I've been thinking about throwing 28"s on my DJ bike since I'm too big of a pu$$y to try barspins anyway... I guess that's not that too far out there if dudes are running 32" bars!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

wow...


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

Nice stuff...i gotta get out west this winter - document some ****!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

superb


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

thats some sick **** holmes...!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Has T-sage learned any fancy tricks yet?


----------



## hunt27 (Sep 20, 2005)

zachdank said:


> The Kid is like Wolverine. He was busting flips into the foam pit too.
> I think he snapped his C-bone 3 weeks ago. It wasn't a pinner little fracture either. It was broke clean in half. He is out shredding the local DH trails right now. Savage. Lives to ride.


best believe. this ain't a game son.


----------



## redsdisease (Jan 30, 2006)

elohttub said:


> And yeah, dude is running 32" bars...no joke and still killing it.


He does the sickest turndowns in MTB with those bars too, no brakes either. Guy Marsh is a ****ing machine.


----------



## alloutprodux (Dec 12, 2004)

aww yeeeeah!
sick flix zach!!
good times for sure.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

jakedank said:


> I gotta say zach they keep comin bigger and bigger, looks like the homies dominated another weekend of some nasty DJ's. I liked your no hander over the big boy. when are you going to bust out the superman? Not to mention the foam pit looks super dope i would like to get some of that action ey. Keep ripping. P.S. Grahamderham is a f*cking madman already back on it.


The last thing i did was dominate. I was like a little girl. Had mad fun though.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Padre said:


> Has T-sage learned any fancy tricks yet?


Yeah, he was doing some sick no foot cans on this big galopy wheeled scooter thing.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

zachdank said:


> The last thing i did was dominate. I was like a little girl. Had mad fun though.


I saw no gratuitous PBR shots, or any adult beverage pictures. Coincidence?


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Tehachipi looked like a good time for sure. So sick that you got the invite there. I liked the backflip x's... Those should be coming out any day at the djs?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

sriracha said:


> damn!!! 3 weeks?!? back on it! awesome.
> 
> it's been 2 months since i snapped my tibia plateau, and i still haven't walked. doc said no weight bearing for 3 months! and then i go in for ACL surgery.:madman: :madmax: :madman:


That is straight fycked up!!! Goodluck with that $hit.


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

padre-my limbs dont come off
im bummed i missed butlers first day out in who knows how long


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

jazzy jibber said:


> padre-my limbs dont come off
> im bummed i missed butlers first day out in who knows how long


he came out and rode with us on both days that weekend. i'm glad i got a chance to chill with him, i'd never even met or heard of him before. he puts out such a positive vibe, you start to feel like you can acomplish anything. one of the coolest cats ever......


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*I heard...*

Watts took out Zink on a stupid stunt that might have set his recovery back even longer. Nice job Greg.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

elohttub said:


> Watts took out Zink on a stupid stunt that might have set his recovery back even longer. Nice job Greg.


what injury is zink recovering from?


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*Zink...*

has been nursing a horrible knee injury for a while. He might have just set it back even more though this weekend. Last time I saw him at Interbike, he was in a full leg brace. He had it off this weekend but should have been wearing it after what Watts did.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

elohttub said:


> has been nursing a horrible knee injury for a while. He might have just set it back even more though this weekend. Last time I saw him at Interbike, he was in a full leg brace. He had it off this weekend but should have been wearing it after what Watts did.


let me guess:
zink stuck a leg out on an off balanced landing? splitting his tibea plateau and shredding his ACL?

...that's what i did.


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

sriracha said:


> let me guess:
> zink stuck a leg out on an off balanced landing? splitting his tibea plateau and shredding his ACL?
> 
> ...that's what i did.


Better guess is that he ruined it riding 50's with his sister Kyle Strait. Those two together are a regular jackass episode. I have no idea how he hurt it but he seemed pretty bummed at Interbike about it.


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

zachdank said:


> The Kid is like Wolverine. He was busting flips into the foam pit too.
> I think he snapped his C-bone 3 weeks ago. It wasn't a pinner little fracture either. It was broke clean in half. He is out shredding the local DH trails right now. Savage. Lives to ride.


Full speed grappling in the foam pit rules!


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

he hurt it in the foam pit, got all tangled up then watts pete rosed him from the roll-in and his knee feels like jello again


----------

